# How to...



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Take tannins out of the water? This is for my 125 Caiman tank. I have never had a tannin problem quite this bad. No fish live in here and it gets a 25% water change ever 6 days. This certainly isn't my first aquatic habitat or my first reptile for that matter. As soon as I get my camera going I'll take some pics of the lil croc. Any help would be appreciated.
Sean


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

carbon


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah I've been running carbon for some time now to no avail. I was hoping that I was messing it up somehow. Thanks for the help.
Sean


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Try replacing the carbon more frequently. 
Carbon quits working after a while.
Alicem


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

UV lights also decrease the tea color...


----------



## meangene714 (Jul 10, 2004)

Patiently awaiting pics opcorn:

I had a caiman as a child - early to mid-1980's. They are now illegal for sale in California.

I used to have that tannin problem in my 115 gal until I removed the wood. I tried boiling, carbon, frequent water changes. Even after all that, and being in the tank for over 2 years it never seemed to go away. The water changes would help only temporarily.

The UV light is an interesting suggestion - just might help.


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah the UV does sound interesting. I have tons of other UV bulbs for my other herps. Sorry its taken me so long with the pics. I've been having fun taking pics of my Retics and my Burms. Later tonight I will post pics of the with my wifes help. What type of wood were you using? I'm using the California Grapevine stuff. Its all I had available at the time and now the Java moss is bonding to it. I dont really mind the tannins. It is probably more natural for him anyway. So until tonight, thank you for the help.
Sean


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok Ok. I know what is going to be said about my pics. Yes I am aware not all are "fish tank related" But any chance to show off my other scaly and taily friends is to good to pass up. If I am asked I will remove them. Oh I didnt put pics of the tank up as I just finished doing his weekly water change and his tank is all cloudy. Tomorrow I can get some pics of that. So here we go...

























Oh and the glove I'm wearing is a glove made specifically for handling Lionfish. I am so tired of getting my hands tore up from him. All and all a great pet though. Hope you liked the pics. 
Sean


----------



## meangene714 (Jul 10, 2004)

S/he's beautiful!! Are you hand-feeding?

I was using African root wood - at least that's what they called it in the LFS.

I gotta say it again, beautiful caiman - congrats :thumb:


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

No I don't hand feed it. I gave up on that. He has lil feeder fish that swim around in there and he eats at his leisure. He is a beautiful lil guy, he comes out and plays on occasion. trying to tame him a bit. Thanks for the comments. he is quite the looker. 
Sean


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice little fella you got there. What do you do when it gets too big?


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

No such thing as to big. Honestly the snakes in my picture are 10 and 15 feet. And those are just my two new breeders. Not to mention the large monitors that we keep and all the other snakes. But to answer your question, once he outgrows the 125 he will be moved into my custon 365 which is much larger. Or hopefully I will be out of the Marines and moving to AZ where he can live outside permenatly. Thanks for the comments!
Sean


----------

